# كل اللهجات: المثانة  - المريء



## Daybreaker

مرحباً بكم!
ما هو اسم المثانة والمريء في اللهجات المغربية والتونسية والشامية والمصرية؟
أحتاج إليها من أجل ترجمة طبية تتعلق ببرنامج يتم استخدامه في المستشفيات.
وشكراً!


----------



## Mahaodeh

في اللهجات الشامية، اسمها مثانة ومريء
أظن أن نفس الاسم يستخدم في اللهجات الأخرى، بصورة عامة المصطلحات الطبية تؤخذ من الفصحى


----------



## cherine

نعم، وفي اللهجة المصرية أيضًا. لا يوجد فارق.
أيضًا، ضع في اعتبارك أن الترجمات الطبية والعلمية عمومًا تستخدم الفصحى لا اللهجات. الاختلاف يكون في حالة استخدام الدول لمصطلحات مختلفة في الفصحى. لحسن الحظ هذا لا يحدث مع الكلمتين اللتين تسأل عنهما ​


----------



## Daybreaker

أشكركما جزيل الشكر!


----------



## رشيد

في المغرب ، نستعمل كلمة "نْبُولَه" للدلالة على المثانة . و النبولة نطلقها أيضا على النفاخة البلاستيكية التي ينفخها الأطفال و يلعبون بها . و واضح أن بين "النبولة" و المثانة قاسم مشترك هو أن كليهما مطاطتان و على شكل وعاء ذي بداية طويلة شيئا ما و ضيقة .

و يُقال أن القدماء كانوا يلعبون كرة القدم بمثانة الحيوانات إذ يملؤونها ماء .


----------

